# Lets see if anyone has any left



## 512Hasgonetohell (8 mo ago)

I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,000 to $3,000 a week driving for Uber.

I really just want to know how. By accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on?
Driving only during the day only at night? 

I'm in one of the best markets in America to be quite honest and I can't come anywhere close to what I'm seeing these people making.

These are people that are in my market and they're driving the same platform as me they're not driving higher in vehicles they're not driving larger vehicles.

Just the same as me but two three times the earnings and I just I'm dying to know if anybody has the balls to tell the truth that's how is that possible.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,003,000 a week driving for Uber and I really just want to know how are you accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on are you driving only during the day only at night because I'm in one of the best markets in America to be quite honest and I can't come anywhere close to what I'm seeing these people making and these are people that are in my market and they're driving the same platform as me they're not driving higher in vehicles they're not driving larger vehicles it's just the same as me but two three times the earnings and I just I'm dying to know if anybody has the balls to tell the truth that's how is that possible.


UberPro drivers dont usually claim highish
earnings because they cant make them...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2014)

Rideshare Guy just posted a story about how it's possible. Basically, be in a busy market, use both apps and only drive if it's surging or there are significant bonuses/incentives to get. If you drive without a plan, drive a gas guzzler, accept every trip, don't use your DFs, etc, you'll make $18 an hour. 

People say this is unskilled work, and it is--if you make $18 an hour. To make $30-$60 an hour you have to be a smart and informed driver who treats it like a business. I'm surprised after so many trips you feel stumped. But I'd love to help out as much as I can!


----------



## 512Hasgonetohell (8 mo ago)

im very strategic, so it must just be fake posts. Im in Austin and on Facebook groups there are people claiming to make $2500-$3500 in a week with uber x only. And I can gaurantee they arent as strategic as I am so the only thing I can think is maybe they auto açcept all trips for full 10-12 hours and then sleep for a week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,000 to $3,000 a week driving for Uber.
> 
> I really just want to know how. By accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on?
> Driving only during the day only at night?
> ...


I never made over $1,000.00 a week driving New Orleans.
Maybe I'm Lazy . .
" NO NEED TO TIP " !

( AND Uber was always sending me messages that I was in top 5% of their drivers. Must have made good money for Them ! Plus $60.00 or more tax Revenue daily for City of New Orleans !)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> im very strategic, so it must just be fake posts. Im in Austin and on Facebook groups there are people claiming to make $2500-$3500 in a week with uber x only. And I can gaurantee they arent as strategic as I am so the only thing I can think is maybe they auto açcept all trips for full 10-12 hours and then sleep for a week.


I used to go 20-30 hours at a stretch !
Before the Limits !
Never over $1,000.00 a week !

I had to Drive 50 miles to New Orleans then 50 miles back home to work !
Now the whole state is open to Uber.
It was Illegal when I started !


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2014)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> im very strategic, so it must just be fake posts. Im in Austin and on Facebook groups there are people claiming to make $2500-$3500 in a week with uber x only. And I can gaurantee they arent as strategic as I am so the only thing I can think is maybe they auto açcept all trips for full 10-12 hours and then sleep for a week.


Nope, you are incorrect. While some people do fake their earnings statements and post them online (which is maybe the saddest thing I can think of), it is absolutely possible to average $30 an hour and work for 65 hours a week, which works out to $2000 a week, before expenses, of course. If you're really sharp and get better bonuses and also utilize a very sophisticated DF strategy and work 7 12's (84 hours a week) it's plausible as well as very possible. 

Now, is it possible to do that each and every week? Probably not. But if you're not grossing $30 an hour I don't think you can call the area where you work "one of the best markets in America." I averaged $41.50/hour in March ($37.46 after expenses) but I also cherry picked my hours, only working about 20 hours a week and there were some good incentives. I think my hourly would be more like $35 if I worked 40 hours.

I'm worried that you think auto-accepting is the path to higher earnings. Top drivers have high rejection rates.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Any screenshots I've ever seen of $2000-3000 a week involves working tons of hours and doing tons of trips. Obviously, knowing your market, your hotspots, your busy times can help you to be more efficient. But bottom line is, more trips, more hours = more money.

That all being said, I'm a weekend warrior and I don't make as much as 2000-3000, but I do maximize my earnings by knowing where and when to drive, and rejecting long pickups and rides with stops (if I notice them, sometimes I don't).


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

It's just like real estate - location and timing


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Gabe said:


> Rideshare Guy just posted a story about how it's possible. Basically, be in a busy market,


Some people don’t have the luxury to “be in a busy market”


Gabe said:


> only drive if it's surging or there are significant bonuses/incentives to get.


What if you are in a market that rarely surges and in a market where both apps offer crappy bonuses/incentives?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Some people don’t have the luxury to “be in a busy market”
> 
> What if you are in a market that rarely surges and in a market where both apps offer crappy bonuses/incentives?


Good points. If you're close to a better market... go there... I drive 1 hour to my honey hole because where I live the rates suck and the volume is low. If you're not close to a better market, you either do it for mediocre pay or you do something else for a living. Or I suppose you could move... but I wouldn't suggest it unless you totally love rideshare and it's your main source of income (both of which would cause you to need a psych eval)


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2014)

Cdub2k said:


> Some people don’t have the luxury to “be in a busy market”
> 
> What if you are in a market that rarely surges and in a market where both apps offer crappy bonuses/incentives?


Well, I feel for you, but I think the answer is obvious: rideshare isn't a good option in all locations. If your town or county only had a tiny number of cabs pre-Uber, and those drivers mostly worked with a list of regular customers, the mere existence of Uber and Lyft won't create that much opportunity. I would say find the hours that are busy and work them while looking for other driving work, like delivery, or other gig work like childcare (my sister does very well with that) or other ways to make a buck. Small consolation is cost of living is less in slower areas, so maybe making $20/hour would be decent pay for a job that is mostly pretty enjoyable, at least for me. The alternative in those areas is generally low-paying service jobs or skilled jobs like medical or government. I know what I'd do!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,000 to $3,000 a week driving for Uber.
> 
> I really just want to know how. By accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on?
> Driving only during the day only at night?
> ...


Maybe there embellishing a bit !


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

It's incentives, surge, the willingness to work late night/early morning, and putting in the time.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

The people posting those are doing the 80-90 trip Quests twice/week and are doing a lot of late night/early morning hours, as well as a lot of hours, period, to hit those totals.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Also, in re incentives, many of the high earners you're describing are getting multiple incentives to work with in the same shift, so think a downtown core area giving an extra $4-6 PER RIDE from 6 pm to 2 AM which they work the entire time WHILE racking up trip total for the Quest AND getting surge on top of that, when applicable.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Anyone can do it in most major markets, but it is WELL outside the comfort zone of most drivers,, including myself, to work that much.. id lose my mind and get burnt out.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I used to go 20-30 hours at a stretch !
> Before the Limits !
> Never over $1,000.00 a week !
> 
> ...


Wow hunt. I would never believe you could not break $1000. Your market must be poor


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Also, the drivers I know personally who have made the most on the reg were single, obviously, and generally lacked other things to do.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

The following are some of my buddy's weekly summaries. He drive Uber in Austin and drive a lot more than I do.

The 2,800 one was so big because of Formula 1 weekend there.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I really just want to know how.


I charge for that sort of information lol


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I used to run two apps and even three. Uber and Lyft compete for your attention. I was deactivated on Lyft for refusing a ride to a confrontational woman who retaliated. I'm finding I'm hitting more bonuses on Uber without the distraction of Lyft.

I don't accept every ride. My profits increase when I turn down those rides farther away than 6 minutes.

A tip jar can help. I've made one with the Jimi Hendrix photo on it, 'Scuse me while I tip this guy. When I make pleasant conversation with those who want to talk, they will often hit the tip jar.

Car maintenance can be tough, but I aggressively deal with anything that is lowering my gas mileage.

I personally cannot drive for more than five or six hours without my brain turning to mush. It's important to be alert when you're driving to avoid accidents, so a morning shift can end with lunch and a nap, followed by the evening shift. On a good day I can get in 10 to 12 hours. 

Some of these strategies have helped me, but I certainly don't make the astronomical numbers that some people are telling you about.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

$559 in tips on a 53 hour week? Lawdie. That's sweet. LOL!

Couple points. I'm in Tampa, by the way.

1. I make twice as much now with an acceptance rate in the 60%s than I did when my acceptance rate was 90%. You have that math backwards. If you take everything Uber throws at you, they will continue to throw you crap. And if you take crap, you make crap. At this point, I get very few crap offers unless it's a slow day and I've waited maybe 10 minutes or more for a ride. Then they might throw me filler.

Think about it. If all this algorithm did was say "Larry needs a ride and you're closest," they would not make the kind of money they make. They do everything they can to optimize profit on every mile and every minute, including how long they have to wait for a yes on a ride request. I've had days where there are 18 cars in the TPA parking lot and they send me 10 or 15 minutes to the airport to go first in line. Why? **** if I know. I can only imagine it's because it's a $35 40 minute ride to St Petersburg and I have never said no to a trip to St Petersburg. They have the same bonuses we do, my brother lives there, and while it might seem like a haul from Tampa proper it's only 20 minutes from my house. I cannot tell you how many drivers in Tampa refuse all rides over 30 minutes, period. The guys in the lot have probably all rejected those same offers multiple times in the past. Probable consequence, I get $35 30-45 minute rides to St Petersburg at least four times a week, sometimes multiple times per day. And they all tip, and within 5 minutes I've got another ride in St Petersburg. I am perfectly happy with some algorithm thinking I'm the go-to St Petersburg guy if I'm nearby when there are bunch of drivers in the lot who it thinks have less chance of saying yes.

2. I'm not sure why you think Austin is one of the best markets in the country. On the per mile rates before this fakakta Boost+ debacle, Austin paid about the same as my mid-range Tampa Bay market and we're about equally busy. I have never had a $500+ tip week like that guy above, so kudos to the poster's friend, but this was my last week plus good cash tips. Look at the guy's 43 hour week up there compared to my 40. His trips are clearly shorter than mine but he had to do 50 more of them to make that extra money, so he's working his butt off and on the road every minute of those 43 hours most likely. Point is, you can make decent money in our middle ground markets without working 80 hours. Maybe not $3,000, but certainly $35 an hour to come out to $25+ an hour after gas. If someone wants to make that 60+ hours to break $2,000, it's certainly feasible. 

But you have to be selective and invest the time for the system to get to know you. It's still not going to just hand you only things you want after that, obviously, but it will start to more obviously match you to what it knows you'll accept after a while. And to be perfectly honest, I felt like I was starting that all over again with the new pay plan at first. Thankfully it only took about three days for it to catch up and stop offering me trips to cities I usually refuse and start offering trips to bring me back to the bonus zone right after a drop off outside it. I was so frustrated the first few days of the new plan I said here in this forum I was probably going to quit. But then this happened. Look at the difference daily. It just caught up.












I don't put that on a par with the numbers for the guy above, but after gas and considering cash tips that's about $28 an hour on a gross of $35 an hour. My average is $20 after gas on weekdays and $30+ on the weekends, in a similar price-point market, and I don't work at night accept maybe Saturday until 10:00 or so if there are good bonuses. I'm usually home by 7:00. Monday usually rivals my Saturday, so the uptick there is not just because it was the weekend.

So, it's not Austin, but you've got Austin examples above, so I think the key point in the similarly sized and paid markets is probably more likely that we both spent a fair amount of time making less while being very consistent in what we said no to.

Him more than me I'd guess. Multiply either of us by 50% to get a 10 hours per day 6 day week and you're in your $2,000 - $3,000 range with him in Austin being closer to the $3,000.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

130 trips is way to many $500 in tips is very unrealistic..


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,000 to $3,000 a week driving for Uber.
> 
> I really just want to know how. By accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on?
> Driving only during the day only at night?
> ...


I dont accept every ride, according to Uber I have a pretty high cancellation rate of 10%...they want it less then 4%..sorry, but not gonna happen...too many rides and passengers I don't want...

Recently I have been driving in the day between 7am to 7pm give or take. Occasionally I'll drive nights on the weekend depending on the promotion. 

Nothing real special about my numbers or others who make $2-$3k+ per week if you work those amount of hours everyday. Today I grossed $436.77 just driving around the San Francisco bay area. I take long and short rides...but I suppose the market which you drive is the most important. 

For example 3 hours north of San Francisco in a small town called Redding, the rates are much lower with also far less passengers...you would be lucky to make $15-$20 an hour there compared to the $30/hr+ in San Francisco.

As far as I know, San Francisco and New York are some of the best places to make money with uber. If you arent in the right market or don't work enough hours, your pay will suffer..


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> I dont accept every ride, according to Uber I have a pretty high cancellation rate of 10%...they want it less then 4%..sorry, but not gonna happen...too many rides and passengers I don't want...
> 
> Nothing real special about my numbers or others who make $2-$3k+ per week if you work those amount of hours everyday. Today I grossed $436.77 just driving around the San Francisco bay area.


You have a 10% cancellation rate or a 10% decline/90% acceptance rate?

Why would you cancel on 10% of rides you already accepted? If you mean declines, 90% acceptance rate is excellent. 70+ hours per week and 90% makes you Uber's good boy. LOL!

What are your gas expenses like just driving around 12 hours per day?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Vagabond1 said:


> You have a 10% cancellation rate or a 10% decline/90% acceptance rate?
> 
> Why would you cancel on 10% of rides you already accepted? If you mean declines, 90% acceptance rate is excellent. 70+ hours per week and 90% makes you Uber's good boy. LOL!
> 
> What are your gas expenses like just driving around 12 hours per day?


90% is still below the 96% acceptance rate they want, but I refuse to accept every ride. I checked my numbers in April, shows I was spending on average about $47 a day on gas. There are many reasons to cancel on an already accepted ride, but most of the time I wasn't paying attention to the persons rating then I see a 4.48 on the rides profile I am about to pick up and cancel.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> 90% is still below the 96% acceptance rate they want, but I refuse to accept every ride. I checked my numbers in April, shows I was spending on average about $47 a day on gas. There are many reasons to cancel on an already accepted ride, but most of the time I wasn't paying attention to the persons rating then I see a 4.48 on the rides profile I am about to pick up and cancel.


The acceptance rate I see published for just about everything that lets you escalate rank (not that I care about that) is 85%. I can't imagine trying for 96%, wherever you got that. My acceptance rate is like 62%, but we have a ton of crap $4.71 10 minute pickup + 10 minute ride offers here in Tampa. Obviously I take zero of those.

$47 is great on those numbers. Bully for you. I mean it. That makes a sweet net. Congrats on being a hard working dude instead of a whiner and reaping the benefits. I officially put you on my list of people who inspire me to stay an Uber driver.

I have a 0% cancellation rate. I've never cancelled on anyone. I'm either paying too much attention to what I decline in the first place or I'm doing something wrong. LOL


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree on the cancels. but when i see 200 trips in a week in the bay area..that's crazy 7 days a week . $2300 on 151 trips is not impressive imho. because you must have big quests also..its $15 a trip with all promo's


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> I agree on the cancels. but when i see 200 trips in a week in the bay area..that's crazy 7 days a week . $2300 on 151 trips is not impressive imho. because you must have big quests also..its $15 a trip with all promo's


I dunno. They cut my quests in half last week and again this week. I've gone from $45 for 40 rides on the weekend to $25 for 40 rides (I can't wait to see what it goes down to this weekend) and my weekday quest for 50 rides went from $60 to $35 to .... $10.

I knew that BS Boost+ was only going to have high bonuses the first week and planned on that, but cutting the quests that just rolled in automatically for me for work I was already going to do really ticked me off. Between the weekday and the weekend I figure they just yanked $350 a month from me for the same number of trips.

Things seem to even out eventually though. For the same 20 minute ride I might get $5 + $7 during bonus zone time and I'll get offered $8 to $12 for that same ride outside bonus hours. So I'm hoping something like that will eventually happen with the quest money.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> Maybe there embellishing a bit !


They’re*

🤗


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> I agree on the cancels. but when i see 200 trips in a week in the bay area..that's crazy 7 days a week . $2300 on 151 trips is not impressive imho. because you must have big quests also..its $15 a trip with all promo's


I don't know about "impressive" in terms of per ride averages or rates, agreed, but I also don't know what the guy is otherwise qualified to do. If he wants to work whatever number of hours to net well over $100K after gas and put himself in the top third of income earners nationwide by driving a car, I say that's impressive no matter what.

I mean what else that pays even $25 an hour flat out is going to get him over $100K? He'd need two of those jobs to make it and have to work just as many hours in the end. People who are qualified to make $35+ an hour otherwise don't work for Uber. So ... still impressive really.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

No sss no workmans comp. Dont tell me. I can do this in my city . Not $3500 but $2500 in 5 days 8 years here buddy


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> No sss no workmans comp. Dont tell me. I can do this in my city . Not $3500 but $2500 in 5 days 8 years here buddy


Awesome. What city?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,000 to $3,000 a week driving for Uber.
> 
> I really just want to know how. By accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on?
> Driving only during the day only at night?
> ...


Please explain how you drive?? How many hours a week? How many apps are you running? What times a day do you drive? Etc.?? These are things we need to know in order to tell you what to do or not to do.

I can only tell you from a driver who does work in a market where $2k-3k+ is possible. I have posted many screenshots and extensive posts about my strategies and they are all authetic so if you want then take some time to read through my old posts.

Without getting to detailed this is how I have done it.

I work an average of 60 hours a week.
Alot of times I wake up at 3am or depending on the week might stay up till 3am.
Working the best times of the week is important.
I stay busy out there. Rides in car. Deliveries in car. Minimal down time. Little breaks.
I eat snacks when i drive to pick ups. I piss when waiting for a delivery.
Im never looking for an excuse to go home early and try to find reasons to stay out later.
These are the basics. If your not willing to do this then you probably wont ever make that kind of money then.

I have broken this job down with a book full of strategies that I like to use when working but these are the basics and if you dont have this as your foundation then you wont be maxamizing your potential earnings to earn near the top of the drivers in your market.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Please explain how you drive?? How many hours a week? How many apps are you running? What times a day do you drive? Etc.?? These are things we need to know in order to tell you what to do or not to do.
> 
> I can only tell you from a driver who does work in a market where $2k-3k+ is possible. I have posted many screenshots and extensive posts about my strategies and they are all authetic so if you want then take some time to read through my old posts.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you !
You have to be committed and willing to learn your market.
The positive part of rideshare 2022 is it has thinned the heard of drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gabe said:


> Rideshare Guy just posted a story about how it's possible.
> 
> So is winning the Powerball jackpot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> The positive part of rideshare 2022 is it has thinned the heard of drivers.


Not my market here in Metro DC. The roads are stuffed with gig drivers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

My numbers and experience is very much in line with @Gabe . I am a weekend warrior, have a beater just to drive for Uber. I stay as close to downtown as I can, only accept short or medium length trips going to an area where I have a reasonable certainty of getting another ride. Surge and incentives are what it's all about. 

I see lots of posts about high grosses for the week (lets not use the word earning). Some are unicorns, one or two great weeks for a reason known only to the author. Some are driving a higher level service like black car and in a place where it works. A few are just really skilled and have adapted well to the peculiarities of their given market. 
With that said, you can only gross 2-3K if Uber lets you!!! Yes, I said it. If the incentives aren't there it's not going to happen, crappy rides, not going to happen, too many drivers recruited, not going to happen. There's also a paradox working here. The more you drive, the less you make per hour. I gross mid 40's per hour doing what I do. I can only do that well if I don't drive when it's slow. I am all about the evening rush getting to the bars, the late night surge to get home from the bar, ... while I try to get continuous ride bonuses and quest payments. A short ride pays $4 when it's slow. When it's busy it might be $4 + a $3.00 surge + $5 towards continuous ride bonus and another $2.50 a ride towards quest. So instead of a $4 ride taking 15 minutes, I might be able to squeeze this down to an $14.50 ride taking 12 or 13 minutes. Middle of the day on Tuesday here in Raleigh I'm looking at $18 to 24 gross even with all of my super powers. The business and incentives just aren't there.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Not my market here in Metro DC. The roads are stuffed with gig drivers.


It must be a good market !


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> It must be a good market !


It's a mediocre market. 

The reason for the high numbers of drivers is the high number of Third World immigrants here. There are times when it seems like half the Middle East and South Asia emigrated to Metro DC.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> It must be a good market !


They averaged $.60 a mile and $.22 a minute before the upfront pricing and have maybe the 2nd or 3rd worst traffic in the country. I know they bumped up to number 1 past LA and NYC a few years ago for a bit. Don't know if that's still true. 

I lived there for 30 years. Kudus to Nats for even surviving.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> They averaged $.60 a mile and $.22 a minute before the upfront pricing and have maybe the 2nd or 3rd worst traffic in the country. I know they bumped up to number 1 past LA and NYC a few years ago for a bit. Don't know if that's still true.
> 
> I lived there for 30 years. Kudus to Nats for even surviving.


Traffic isn't as bad as it was before the pandemic but it's still bad by any measure.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Traffic isn't as bad as it was before the pandemic but it's still bad by any measure.


I was thinking about it after I said that. I've been in FL for two years and I was in WV for five before that, so this had to be eight or ten years ago that it was number one. I mean I'm sure it still sucks. I'd wanted to get out of DC for years and the congestion was part of it. But maybe it only crept up that high for a year. Not sure. Anyway, you're definitely in the top five and quite probably still in the top three if not still number one. At that point which city is marginally worse doesn't really matter. 

At least you got more than twice what we get in Tampa per minute to sit in traffic, maybe pay for the gas. I hope it doesn't change too badly for you with the new system.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> It's a mediocre market.
> 
> The reason for the high numbers of drivers is the high number of Third World immigrants here. There are times when it seems like half the Middle East and South Asia emigrated to Metro DC.


Yes I know how you feel.
I have them in my market but not to the extent that you do.
Plus I drive during the day.
You have a right to complain.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Traffic isn't as bad as it was before the pandemic but it's still bad by any measure.


Traffic jams can kill your profit for sure.
The Vice President was in my market and a 10 minute ride turned into 35 minutes.
I shut off my app and headed to my alternative market.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> I was thinking about it after I said that. I've been in FL for two years and I was in WV for five before that, so this had to be eight or ten years ago that it was number one. I mean I'm sure it still sucks. I'd wanted to get out of DC for years and the congestion was part of it. But maybe it only crept up that high for a year. Not sure. Anyway, you're definitely in the top five and quite probably still in the top three if not still number one. At that point which city is marginally worse doesn't really matter.
> 
> At least you got more than twice what we get in Tampa per minute to sit in traffic, maybe pay for the gas. I hope it doesn't change too badly for you with the new system.


I quit rideshare three years ago and switched to food delivery when my car no longer qualified for rideshare. I wasn't interested in buying another car to do rideshare for the shitty rates they pay. 

I make more doing food delivery than I made doing rideshare.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> I quit rideshare three years ago and switched to food delivery when my car no longer qualified for rideshare. I wasn't interested in buying another car to do rideshare for the shitty rates they pay.
> 
> I make more doing food delivery than I made doing rideshare.


I bet. DC money loves to say "But I worked a whole 8 hours today. Let's order Thai." "That's like $20 more." "Who cares?" LOL! You're in a great spot for it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> It's a mediocre market.
> 
> The reason for the high numbers of drivers is the high number of Third World immigrants here. There are times when it seems like half the Middle East and South Asia emigrated to Metro DC.


Market is everything in this job. I live and work in San Diego. A market that has high earnings as well as less problematic rides and a friendlier city then most big cities. 

I would not drive in a market that wasnt similar and would find a way of income elsewhere. I dont fell bad for any driver in any market. This is a free country where we choose our employer and choose where we lay our heads.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> I bet. DC money loves to say "But I worked a whole 8 hours today. Let's order Thai." "That's like $20 more." "Who cares?" LOL! You're in a great spot for it.


It's not like you think it is in this market. Metro DC is flooded with drivers, which makes even halfway decent delivery offers scarce. The vast majority of offers are so poor that my AR is usually single digits with all three apps.

It's a tough market to make money in.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Market is everything in this job. I live and work in San Diego. A market that has high earnings as well as less problematic rides and a friendlier city then most big cities.
> 
> I would not drive in a market that wasnt similar and would find a way of income elsewhere. I dont fell bad for any driver in any market. This is a free country where we choose our employer and choose where we lay our heads.


I pulled this PAX rate chart from Uber's Fare Estimate. The rates shown are the NON-SURGE rates for PAX in San Diego.

Do drivers still get 75% of these rates?

In 2020 and 2021 Uber and Lyft quietly and sneakily RAISED non-surge pax rates in most markets but kept driver pay rates the SAME. The result is that driver COMMISSIONS of NON-SURGE rides were reduced from 75% to around 67% in most markets including here in DC.

How's that for a show of appreciation from Uber and Lyft to the drivers who risked their safety driving during the pandemic? The greedy scumbags showed their appreciation by cutting driver commissions.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Market is everything in this job. I live and work in San Diego. A market that has high earnings as well as less problematic rides and a friendlier city then most big cities.


It has high earnings for SOME drivers due to the surges and promos caused by the driver shortage. The nanosecond that shortage ends driver earnings will plummet back to the garbage 1970s taxi rates drivers know and love.

Get it while you can because who knows when Uber will pull the plug on the promos and surges.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> I pulled this PAX rate chart from Uber's Fare Estimate. The rates shown are the NON-SURGE rates for PAX in San Diego.
> 
> Do drivers still get 75% of these rates?
> 
> ...


Neither Lyft nor Uber have paid a guaranteed percentage in a long time. The San Diego rate used to be about .65 a mile and .22 a minute. Probably still is if they don't have the upfront pricing yet.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> It's not like you think it is in this market. Metro DC is flooded with drivers, which makes even halfway decent delivery offers scarce. The vast majority of offers are so poor that my AR is usually single digits with all three apps.
> 
> It's a tough market to make money in.


It was just a joke, based mostly on my best friend who every time I'm there goes "LET'S ORDER THAI!" and then when the Uber shows up she sticks me with a $60 bill. LOL


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

last week was pretty good.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> last week was pretty good.


In 13 hours online and only 9 driving? I should say so! LOL! Geez, what market are you in? I mean I know the bonuses aren't going to let you make that again now that they're crumbling (unless you don't have Boost+ and Upfront Pricing there yet), but I'll tell you in Tampa you could never squeeze 55 rides into 13 hours. I'm jealous. 55 rides is at least 25 hours for me. Maybe up to 35 some weeks.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> Neither Lyft nor Uber have paid a guaranteed percentage in a long time. The San Diego rate used to be about .65 a mile and .22 a minute. Probably still is if they don't have the upfront pricing yet.


This commission reduction is one of the best kept secrets around and probably most misunderstood as well.

Up until 2020/2021, Uber and Lyft DID pay a guaranteed percentage of 75% for NON-SURGE pax fares.

Just like virtually everyone else on this website who's responded to my posts about this commission reduction in past posts you're focused on the "decoupling" that took place in 2016 when Uber and Lyft sneakily introduced Upfront Pricing for pax. One of the very few people on this website who knew about this and understood it was @Another Uber Driver.

The decoupling that took place in 2016 was for SURGED rides only. Drivers were STILL paid 75% for NON-SURGED rides until 2020.

Before 2020 our rate cards were based on the PAX rate cards. We received 75%-80% of those rates. We continued to receive that 75% until 2020, when the companies decided to do ANOTHER decoupling. Now in most markets our pay is based on NOTHING because they are no longer linked to pax rate cards.

If you go back and check your rate cards from previous years you'll see they were always 75% of the PAX rate cards.

Whenever the pax rate cards went up or down our pay rates changed by the exact percentage.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> In 13 hours online and only 9 driving? I should say so! LOL! Geez, what market are you in? I mean I know the bonuses aren't going to let you make that again now that they're crumbling (unless you don't have Boost+ and Upfront Pricing there yet), but I'll tell you in Tampa you could never squeeze 55 rides into 13 hours. I'm jealous. 55 rides is at least 25 hours for me. Maybe up to 40.


bay area, ca. about 40 miles south of SF. sunday was great. coldplay concert. 2 hours of 10-15 dollar surge. made 360 in about 2.5 hours. 80 of it came from hitting the weekend quest, but still 280 for 2.5 hours. not bad. typical week avg is around 50/hr so 1k for around 20 hours of online time.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> last week was pretty good.


Wait, at 9 engaged hours you're over 100 an hour. Why would they need to give you prop 22 adjustments?


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> Wait, at 9 engaged hours you're over 100 an hour. Why would they need to give you prop 22 adjustments?


not sure. but ill take it. heres the weeks before that.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> This commission reduction is one of the best kept secrets around and probably most misunderstood as well.
> 
> Up until 2020/2021, Uber and Lyft DID pay a guaranteed percentage of 75% for NON-SURGE pax fares.
> 
> ...


I'm not focused on anything but the fact that they went to flat rate cards. If it happened to work out to a certain percentage, ok, but what I said was they haven't "paid a guaranteed percentage in a long time" because the question was is it still 75%. The pay addendums eliminated any promises of percentages then. They could (and did) make changes to percentages anytime they wanted.

I understand everything you're saying. Just tomayto tomahto verbiage miscommunication. To answer your question, it is most certainly nowhere near 75% in Tampa. LOL! Closer to 50% I think. On the mileage it might be close to 75%, but per minute it's like 40% and of course 0% on booking fees, etc. I don't know if it will continue on non-Boost+ rides, but I didn't even get any base rate on those rides last week.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> not sure. but ill take it. heres the weeks before that.


It took me 40 hours online (they don't mark active hours here, but I'd guess it was 30 - 35, I had very little downtime) to make $1,350 on 80 trips last week, and that was the big Boost+ bonus intro week here. Usually 40 hours would get me closer to $1,000 - $1,200. Maybe I should move.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> It took me 40 hours online (they don't mark active hours here, but I'd guess it was over 30) to make $1,350 on 80 trips last week, and that was the big Boost+ bonus intro week here. Usually 40 hours would get me closer to $1,000 - $1,200. Maybe I should move.


but rent is probably a lot cheaper where you live. for reference, a decent 1 bedroom 1 bath in a nice neighborhood here is approximately $2800 a month. for gas i paid 6.89 for premium (my 2014 infiniti q50 hybrid sport only takes premium)... housing prices are astronomical. if i did not buy in 2010 i would have been royally Fked. its not all sunshine and roses.

i did take an uber the other day to pick up my fun non uber car from the tire shop after getting 4 new tires installed, the driver i got was giddy about how he loved the freedom of uber and was averaging 23/hr (before expenses), so not everyone is making money...


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> but rent is probably a lot cheaper where you live. for reference, a decent 1 bedroom 1 bath in a nice neighborhood here is approximately $2800 a month. for gas i paid 6.89 for premium (my 2014 infiniti q50 hybrid sport only takes premium)... housing prices are astronomical. if i did not buy in 2010 i would have been royally Fked. its not all sunshine and roses.


Yeah. Back when I was a consultant USPS offered me a job in their San Mateo data center. They thought they were doing me a big favor by stretching to the absolute max on my level, but then I did the math. My three bedroom house in Virginia cost me $150K back then and a tiny three bedroom rambler on a postage stamp lot was $600K in San Mateo. So really over $30K of what they offered me when right into the mortgage and it was a pay cut. LOL. This was in 1997/8 maybe. Worse now probably. Now I'm in FL and while it's an expensive area, my place isn't. My entire budget is about $1,300 a month including everything - electric, insurance, food, everything. Like I said earlier, Uber is my retirement gig. Just stretching the annuity and having something to do.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> Yeah. Back when I was a consultant USPS offered me a job in their San Mateo data center. They thought they were doing me a big favor by stretching to the absolute max on my level, but then I did the math. My three bedroom house in Virginia cost me $150K back then and a tiny three bedroom rambler on a postage stamp lot was $600K in San Mateo. So really over $30K of what they offered me when right into the mortgage and it was a pay cut. LOL. This was in 1997/8 maybe. Worse now probably. Now I'm in FL and while it's an expensive area, my place isn't. My entire budget is about $1,300 a month including everything - electric, insurance, food, everything. Like I said earlier, Uber is my retirement gig. Just stretching the annuity and having something to do.



well fwiw that 3 bedroom house is worth 2 million + now.

im kind of with you in the retirement thing. could do without the money, but golfing every day is hard on the body. 20 hours a week of driving at roughly 50 an hour.. seems like something to do. anyone who bought a house here pre 2005 is an automatic millionaire essentially. the house i grew up in that my parents bought in the mid 90s, has 10xed in value. real estate is insane and so are car/gas prices. 

florida is nice minus the ungodly humidity in the summer. i also just noticed i spend about as much on door dash per month as your entire budget....


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> well fwiw that 3 bedroom house is worth 2 million + now.
> 
> im kind of with you in the retirement thing. could do without the money, but golfing every day is hard on the body. 20 hours a week of driving at roughly 50 an hour.. seems like something to do. anyone who bought a house here pre 2005 is an automatic millionaire essentially. the house i grew up in that my parents bought in the mid 90s, has 10xed in value. real estate is insane and so are car/gas prices.
> 
> florida is nice minus the ungodly humidity in the summer. i also just noticed i spend about as much on door dash per month as your entire budget....


I'm a simple guy. 

I wanted out early. If it was enough to live on until I expected not to live anymore, it was enough.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> I'm a simple guy.
> 
> I wanted out early. If it was enough to live until I didn't anymore, it was enough.


btw what are the rates in tampa for mile and time?


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> btw what are the rates in tampa for mile and time?


That's a fine question, and one that is now hard to answer. It WAS $.65 per mile and $.09 per minute, $.18 per minute wait time. But, during the Boost+ intro week last week I noticed a few of the fares that would usually have been about $8/9 were closer to $5/6 (plus the boost). I'm not sure how they did that or if it will continue, but during that week so many rides were short and got the minimum base fare that it's hard to see if they actually gave us the whole $.65 and $.09 on everything. I mean I got a bonus on like 95% of my rides and if a ride is 2 miles and you get a $4 and whatever minimum ... so it's deceptive and I didn't bother really drilling down. When I go back to work this week I'll look at it closer on more usual rides to see if the formula is now different on regular rides and Boost+ rides. I got the car Monday and then have been sick the last couple days. I don't expect to drive again until at least tomorrow, maybe Saturday.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> The pay addendums eliminated any promises of percentages then. They could (and did) make changes to percentages anytime they wanted.


No contract or addendum has ever specified pay rate amounts or percentages.

Percentages (commissions) DID change over the years. At one time our "commission" was never less than 80% (some markets had 90% in the early days) until 2015 when new drivers' commission was reduced to 75%.

But regardless of the percentage our pay rates were always based on a percentage of the PAX RATE CARD. For most markets that ended in 2020/2021. Florida ended it in 2018.



Vagabond1 said:


> I'm not focused on anything but the fact that they went to flat rate cards.


Drivers have had flat rate cards since DAY ONE and still have them. The difference between now and two years ago is that two years ago they were based on the PAX rate cards and now they're based on nothing.



Vagabond1 said:


> I understand everything you're saying. Just tomayto tomahto verbiage miscommunication. To answer your question, it is most certainly nowhere near 75% in Tampa. LOL! Closer to 50% I think. On the mileage it might be close to 75%, but per minute it's like 40% and of course 0% on booking fees, etc. I don't know if it will continue on non-Boost+ rides, but I didn't even get any base rate on those rides last week.


Your Tampa example shows you still don't understand it.

Even with the commission reductions (I believe Florida has had two commission reductions since 2018), Tampa drivers are still being paid around 62-65% of pax rate card rates for NON-SURGE rides.

The 40% and 50% numbers you're referring to are for SURGE rides. Surge rides were decoupled in 2016/2017 in ALL markets.

Those horror stories and screenshots you've seen over the years of 85% cuts for Uber and Lyft have always been SURGE rides.

Booking fees have always been separate from driver pay rates.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> That's a fine question, and one that is now hard to answer. It WAS $.65 per mile and $.09 per minute, $.18 per minute wait time. But, during the Boost+ intro week last week I noticed a few of the fares that would usually have been about $8/9 were closer to $5/6 (plus the boost). I'm not sure how they did that or if it will continue, but during that week so many rides were short and got the minimum base fare that it's hard to see if they actually gave us the whole $.65 and $.09 on everything. I mean I got a bonus on like 95% of my rides and if a ride is 2 miles and you get a $4 and whatever minimum ... so it's deceptive and I didn't bother really drilling down. When I go back to work this week I'll look at it closer on more usual rides to see if the formula is now different on regular rides and Boost+ rides. I got the car Monday and then have been sick the last couple days. I don't expect to drive again until at least tomorrow, maybe Saturday.


9 cents a minute is robbery. if you hypothetically sit in traffic for an hour its 5.40/hr. what is the minimum wage in tampa.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Your Tampa example shows you still don't understand it.


It doesn't, actually. I understand everything you're saying. It's just not something I can be bothered arguing the semantics of. I know what I get paid and on what parts.  It might come out to 60% on longer rides ... but here's the first one I grabbed (literally, just a random click). 50%. Not a surge ride.










That was a five minute ride and not something I would usually take, but I was literally right in front of the building having dropped off an airport run there when it came in.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> 9 cents a minute is robbery. if you hypothetically sit in traffic for an hour its 5.40/hr. what is the minimum wage in tampa.


Florida's minimum wage is currently $10 an hour and is gradually being increased to $15 over the next few years.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> It doesn't, actually. I understand everything you're saying. It's just not something I can be bothered arguing the semantics of. I know what I get paid and on what parts.  It might come out to 60% on longer rides ... but here's the first one I grabbed (literally, just a random click). 50%. Not a surge ride.
> 
> View attachment 658478


Didn't Florida switch to Uber's new "Upfront Pricing" system? If they did this whole discussion is moot because driver rate cards were abolished with that new system. Uber literally "adlibs" your payouts for every trip. Lyft still uses pay rate cards in Florida, however.

Here in DC we still have the traditional pay model with fixed pay rates.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Didn't Florida switch to Uber's new "Upfront Pricing" system? If they did this whole discussion is moot because driver rate cards were abolished with that new system. Uber literally "adlibs" your payouts for every trip. Lyft still uses pay rate cards in Florida, however.
> 
> Here in DC we still have the traditional pay model with fixed pay rates.


Yes. I mentioned that earlier. Here's a bigger one, 55% including the Uber Pet fee of $3.19 to me. It would have been 50% without it. Again no surge. Making it simple again, you asked if it still worked out to 75%. We haven't been anywhere near 75% or 62% or whatever you want to argue about for some time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> Yes. I mentioned that earlier. Here's a bigger one, 55% including the Uber Pet fee of $3.19 to me. It would have been 50% without it. We haven't been anywhere near 75% or 62% or whatever you want to argue about for some time.
> 
> View attachment 658479
> 
> ...


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> My point is directed at markets that still use driver pay rate cards. Lyft still uses pay rate cards in all markets.
> 
> Before this new system was introduced drivers in Florida and a few other states had their commissions cut twice since 2018. Most of the rest of US markets got their first cut in 2020/2021.


Ya, I understand. Listen, my friend, when someone asks if my pay still works out to 75%, that's the question I answer, and did. How it grew into a symposium on the history of Uber pay and me having to prove I understand it I don't know and am not going to go back and read to discover, but my answer is still I make about 50%.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> Ya, I understand. Listen, my friend, when someone asks me if my pay still works out to 75%, that's the question I answer, and did. How it grew into a symposium on the history of Uber pay and me having to prove I understand it I don't know and am not going to go back and read to discover, but my answer is still I make about 50%.


It's not a history symposium. Before this new system was implemented drivers in Florida always received 62-65% of the fare (excluding the booking fee) for non-surge/off peak rides. 

Whether you care about it or not it happened. This discussion has run its course.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> It's not a history symposium. Before this new system was implemented drivers in Florida always received 62-65% of the fare (excluding the booking fee) for non-surge/off peak rides.
> 
> Whether you care about it or not it happened. This discussion has run its course.


I understand it happened, but you asked about San Diego, which is an upfront pricing market, and if they still got 75%. So, I answered from an upfront pricing market that here we definitely do not. What happened before upfront pricing did not seem relevant to a question about whether or not a market was still getting 75% under upfront pricing. That's why I didn't really see the point of dwelling on it.

There, I'm sure we're all clear now. Miscommunications happen.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Gabe said:


> Well, I feel for you, but I think the answer is obvious: rideshare isn't a good option in all locations. If your town or county only had a tiny number of cabs pre-Uber, and those drivers mostly worked with a list of regular customers, the mere existence of Uber and Lyft won't create that much opportunity. I would say find the hours that are busy and work them while looking for other driving work, like delivery, or other gig work like childcare (my sister does very well with that) or other ways to make a buck. Small consolation is cost of living is less in slower areas, so maybe making $20/hour would be decent pay for a job that is mostly pretty enjoyable, at least for me. The alternative in those areas is generally low-paying service jobs or skilled jobs like medical or government. I know what I'd do!


I honestly like you logic and advice. Very accurate info that's simple and straight to the point. Should be even more valuable to a new driver looking to focus on areas of expertise.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> I understand it happened, but you asked about San Diego, which is an upfront pricing market,


I didn't know SD switched to Upfront Pricing. At this point they're probably the most populous market to use that system.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> I didn't know SD switched to Upfront Pricing. At this point they're probably the most populous market to use that system.


My understanding, and I could be remembering wrong but I think this is what I read in a CA newspaper a while back, is that San Diego was actually the first market because of Prop 22 and was then dubbed the pilot for rolling it out everywhere else. So in effect we've all got Prop 22 to blame nationwide. LOL!

Sort of "We have to pay these people more money. How do we save money to compensate? Say ... we could save money everywhere else like this too and then point to San Diego as an example to say the drivers will actually make more!"

Then, you know, the whole room burst into laughter in a unanimous vote of Screw The Drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> 1. I make twice as much now with an acceptance rate in the 60%s than I did when my acceptance rate was 90%.


All high earnings posts should include a big asterisk representing Covid and its accompanying driver shortage because the moment that shortage ends earnings will crash.

As every market is different so is Uber's algo behavior. The more saturated a market is with drivers, the harsher Uber (and Doordash's) algorithm becomes. My market as always is saturated with drivers mostly from the Middle East and South Asia. The algo plays rough in my market as a result of that saturation.

60% AR? My AR is usually single digits and has fallen to zero on several occasions on DD.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> 60% AR? My AR is usually single digits and has fallen to zero on several occasions on DD.


Ya but it started at 90 and went down into the 60s within like a week, which means I was turning down probably 70% of the rides for the first few days. Then things seemed to catch up and I started being offered better rides more consistently. Maybe the algorithm, maybe coincidence, I don't know. I'd say 60/65% is probably what I actually accept now, but for a while no. But, like I said ... retirement gig ... $1000 a week is fine by me ... I don't have to hold out for $40 an hour ride offers ... I'm not funding a $1400 a month DoorDash habit.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> Ya but it started at 90 and went down into the 60s within like a week, which means I was turning down probably 70% of the rides for the first few days. Then things seemed to catch up and I started being offered better rides more consistently. Maybe the algorithm, maybe coincidence, I don't know. I'd say 60/65% is probably what I actually accept now, but for a while no. But, like I said ... retirement gig ... $1000 a week is fine by me ... I don't have to hold out for $40 an hour ride offers ... I'm not funding a $1400 a month DoorDash habit.


man thats harsh. don't forget having to fund the alfa romeo gas. 12 mpg premium only.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> man thats harsh. don't forget having to fund the alfa romeo gas. 12 mpg premium only.


He told me earlier he spends more on DoorDash in a month than my entire budget. Not so harsh.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> He told me earlier he spends more on DoorDash in a month than my entire budget. Not so harsh.


well, wife is an RN and she works 10-12 hour shifts. im not eating top ramen or lean cuisines man... don't cook and have ZERO interest in learning. fast food is bad for you. such is life.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> well, wife is an RN and she works 10-12 hour shifts. im not eating top ramen or lean cuisines man... don't cook and have ZERO interest in learning. fast food is bad for you. such is life.


LOL! That comment was to Nats. That's why it was included there. I thought he was the one who said it earlier. Oops! Well to whoever, it was meant playfully as a retort to saying it in the first place, not as an insult. Hence the wink. I couldn't care less what anybody spends their money on. Sorry for the people confusion.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> No contract or addendum has ever specified pay rate amounts or percentages.
> 
> Percentages (commissions) DID change over the years. At one time our "commission" was never less than 80% (some markets had 90% in the early days) until 2015 when new drivers' commission was reduced to 75%.
> 
> ...


I'm an OG so I still get 80% rate which in my city is .69/mile and .24/minute but most in the city. I have never focused on what I get paid for my time and miles. I focus on more what I get paid per day for my time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I'm an OG so I still get 80% rate which in my city is .69/mile and .24/minute but most in the city. I have never focused on what I get paid for my time and miles. I focus on more what I get paid per day for my time.


Didn't you say SD switched to Radar in a previous post?


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Didn't you say SD switched to Radar in a previous post?





Vagabond1 said:


> My understanding, and I could be remembering wrong but I think this is what I read in a CA newspaper a while back, is that San Diego was actually the first market ...


Upfront Pricing. Ya, with caveats. I'm guessing CJ means his rate still works out to 80%, which frankly would be weird because before that Uber published they took 25% in CA. Hard to believe they'd take less and also have to pay more under 22. In any event ...

This is the article I told you I read: Uber Taking California Pay Model National in Pilot Program to Attract New Drivers

Here's that popular blog's announcement about CA pay changes in 2019: Uber Finally Lets Drivers See Where Passengers Are Going!

It was of course broadcast all over the place back then as the case for calling drivers "employees" was being made. The program detailed in the blog changed incrementally over time, but was technically still the same program and apparently the start of the bug. Uber announced the changes in CA itself as "Upfront Pricing" with regard to driver's pay and the percentage they kept being changed from fixed to variable when they also killed the incremental pricing for drivers: https://www.uber.com/blog/california/upcoming-changes-to-the-driver-app/

What it's called there, whether or not they still publish a rate card or went back to it for some reason, whatever and when - I guess I can't say. But it sure looks to me like this was the beginning of the end and all of CA didn't have any fixed percentage for drivers after that.

I guess it's important to note the paragraph way down in the Uber article's post-publication update: "The most important thing to know is that *base, time, and distance rates have not changed. The upfront-pricing update was not a rate cut. *You will take home the same fare for the same trip, even though riders now see an upfront price."

So apparently they are or were just raping the riders to get the bigger cut and you had to look at what Uber got to know it was technically a lesser percentage. Of course CA is a pretty highly regulated state on driver pay, so if they have upfront pricing with mandatory rate cards I suppose it's not a huge surprise, but it's still "Upfront Pricing."


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

And the fallout immediately thereafter with drivers quoted as saying they're making 50% or less. I don't know what else to tell you. I don't live there. I just read about it. 









Rideshare customers frustrated over high fares, drivers upset with low rates


Customers saw fare quotes upwards of $100 for a less than 10 mile trip amid a driver shortage. Drivers complain a recent rate change makes trips less worthwhile.




www.cbs8.com


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Didn't you say SD switched to Radar in a previous post?


No not switched but added trip radar. We still get full trip here but they added trip radar which is almost irrelevant unless your at the airport.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Upfront Pricing. Ya, with caveats. I'm guessing CJ means his rate still works out to 80%, which frankly would be weird because before that Uber published they took 25% in CA. Hard to believe they'd take less and also have to pay more under 22. In any event ... @Vagabond1

When I signed on it was 80%/20% split. A year or so later it went to 75%/25% but I was grandfathered in at 80%. When they got rid of the % split and went to miles and time..I got .69/mile and .24 minute while most others got .65/mile and .22/ minute. Why they didn't just give us all the same miles and time pay always confused me but I'm not complaining. I get paid 5% better then almost all drivers unless you were one of the early drivers and that still applies to today.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

CJfrom619 said:


> When I signed on it was 80%/20% split. A year or so later it went to 75%/25% but I was grandfathered in at 80%. When they got rid of the % split and went to miles and time..I got .69/mile and .24 minute while most others got .65/mile and .22/ minute. Why they didn't just give us all the same miles and time pay always confused me but I'm not complaining. I get paid 5% better then almost all drivers unless you were one of the early drivers and that still applies to today.


Sweet. And sorry, I misunderstood the question based on my previous conversation with Nats about this. But I'm glad we've got a thorough explanation out there with your help because it really does look in all the announcements about rollout cities like it's not out there yet, when in fact it all started there. You folks are just better protected than most of us and I guess Uber decided not to muck with the guaranteed minimum with a rate card for you while they're ripping them away from the rest of us seeing no potential legislative barriers to doing so in our states. Otherwise it's pretty much the same.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> Sweet. And sorry, I misunderstood the question based on my previous conversation with Nats about this. But I'm glad we've got a thorough explanation out there with your help because it really does look in all the announcements about rollout cities like it's not out there yet, when in fact it all started there. You folks are just better protected than most of us and I guess Uber decided not to muck with the guaranteed minimum with a rate card for you while they're ripping them away from the rest of us seeing no potential legislative barriers to doing so in our states. Otherwise it's pretty much the same.


No question we have it much better in CA for rideshare then almost anywhere else in the country. I certainly don't take it for granted and understand that it's not like that everywhere.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> No not switched but added trip radar.


My knowledge of Radar is limited. What do you mean by "added"? Is there a "toggle switch" in the app in some markets that allows drivers to choose between Radar and standard priced rides?


CJfrom619 said:


> We still get full trip


Full trip what? Full trip info (destination and estimated payout)? 

Uber got rid of that last year and replaced it with AR requirement bullshit.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> And the fallout immediately thereafter with drivers quoted as saying they're making 50% or less. I don't know what else to tell you. I don't live there. I just read about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That article is from a year ago and the "fallout" was driver anger at Uber for taking away drivers' ability to set their own multipliers and replacing it with the previous "Upfront Pricing" system which screwed the drivers out of surge. The result was the loss of half their earnings.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> This is the article I told you I read: Uber Taking California Pay Model National in Pilot Program to Attract New Drivers


This particular link is from 3 months ago and it's about the introduction of the new Radar model. The writer of the article clearly didn't do his/her homework and ends up muddying the waters for readers by erroneously stating that Radar is similar to what CA had in 2020 and what it has now. It's not similar. It's a sorry excuse for a substitute for the TRUE trip info CA drivers had in 2020.

The "5/10" garbage system Uber implemented in 2021 is also a sorry excuse for a substitute for 2020 true trip info but in a different way than Radar.



Vagabond1 said:


> Here's that popular blog's announcement about CA pay changes in 2019: Uber Finally Lets Drivers See Where Passengers Are Going!


This article is from 2019 and discusses the new full trip info Uber said they were going to roll out in CA. Uber took that highly popular feature away in 2021 and replaced it with the POS "5/10". Harry Campbell did a good job at confusing readers by pasting a 2021 date onto an article from 2019.



Vagabond1 said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/california/upcoming-changes-to-the-driver-app/


This was Uber's 2021 announcement that they were taking away the highly popular full trip info and replacing it with the POS "5/10". They also announced they were taking away the highly popular "set your own rates" and going back to the POS "Upfront Pricing" scam with the garbage sticky "surge".

Even by Uber's horrendous standards of "ethics" it was a truly egregious display of word-parsing to claim that "Upfront Pricing was not a rate cut". Technically that's true for NON-SURGE rides.

Their claim that "you will take home the same fare for the same trip" is technically true for NON-SURGE/OFF-PEAK rides but a bold-faced LIE for PEAK/SURGE rides.

A major lie by omission was their to failure to include the fact that ALL surge multipliers were being taken away, not just the multipliers set by the drivers.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> That article is from a year ago and the "fallout" was driver anger at Uber for taking away drivers' ability to set their own multipliers and replacing it with the previous "Upfront Pricing" system which screwed the drivers out of surge. The result was the loss of half their earnings.


Exactly right, despite still having the rate card. That's just what I said. On the heel's of what Uber now calls Upfront Pricing, for which California was the model (the previous article), Uber raised prices to riders effectively lowering the rider's percentage (after announcing that's exactly what they were going to do), and everybody complained their pay went down just like everywhere else. There was a smiley on that one because I found it amusing that the result was the same despite it being from multiple causes. That's why it's separate. 

The article is from a year ago because it happened a year ago.

The point is earlier in this conversation (not your radar question to CJ), when I said San Diego you said you didn't know San Diego went to Upfront Pricing and thought they still had rate cards. They were the pilot, and this was them getting it a year ago (although arguably slower over a couple years as it developed and not just all at once - but that May 2021 step was the final "Here it is.")


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> This particular link is from 3 months ago and it's about the introduction of the new Radar model. The writer of the article clearly didn't do his/her homework and ends up muddying the waters for readers by erroneously stating that Radar is similar to what CA had in 2020 and what it has now. It's not similar. It's a sorry excuse for a substitute for the TRUE trip info CA drivers had in 2020.
> 
> The "5/10" garbage system Uber implemented in 2021 is also a sorry excuse for a substitute for 2020 true trip info but in a different way than Radar.
> 
> ...


You seem to be so intent on arguing each item that you're missing the forest for the trees. I know the article dates and what they're about. I posted them. LOL. My only point is that California had Upfront Pricing first and that's where it evolved in parts to what Uber itself says was the program they're now rolling out everywhere else. These are all pieces of that evolution, not independent single-source proofs.

While they're not listed as a roll out city, San Diego (all of CA) had it first, and has had it for a year.

Taking away multipliers, radar, charging riders more without sharing that overage with drivers, that was all in CA, started with threats of court cases and eventually Prop 22 and ended with trying to prop up the pandemic market, all changes at various times as responses to those situations, and when they finally got it down to maximum profitability for them they said "Now we're going to take this fantastic pay model everywhere else." That's the pay model being rolled out as Upfront Pricing.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> My knowledge of Radar is limited. What do you mean by "added"? Is there a "toggle switch" in the app in some markets that allows drivers to choose between Radar and standard priced rides?
> 
> Full trip what? Full trip info (destination and estimated payout)?
> 
> Uber got rid of that last year and replaced it with AR requirement bullshit.


Yes like added. A trip radar request just comes in as like an offer that multiple drivers see and whoever takes it first. Like I said though it's basically irrelevant. I only see trip radar offers at the airport for rides and only on UberEats orders. The requests are normally trash requests that no one wants though and the good ones are normally takin before you even get a chance to look at it.

We still get full trip info on rides but only if we except 5 out of the last 10 requests...if you are below 5 then they will keep you in the dark with trip info. I will lose it and gain it throughout the week since my AR is around 30%. It's very easy to lose though if your in a remote area and get 3 straight pings with 15+ minute pickups that you have to turn down.

I was able to reach Gold status with Lyft that gives me the ability to see the trip ETA and direction (ex- 26 minute trip northwest) without any punishment of AR which let's me filter through Lyft rides all week. I tend to do Lyft mostly now because of this. Much easier taking requests when you know where they are going.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

CJfrom619 said:


> We still get full trip info on rides but only if we except 5 out of the last 10 requests...


Oy I hope that's not how it works here or I never hit that AR. Reaching Gold with Lyft here in Tampa just isn't possible without devoting yourself to just gas money accepting trash rides for literally weeks. They're just not busy enough. Uber's at least twice as active. The ride info was the biggest reason I jumped to Uber and then the volume, but if I ever lost the trip info ... eesh.

Someone has to decline a trip first for it to go out to all nearby drivers on Radar. That's why you're seeing mostly trash and mostly at the airport. It's another driver's junk already. I've been lucky with it here because most Tampa drivers turn down long trips based on minutes rather than location kind of a matter of principle. Thanks to the bay a 30 minute trip can land me both in a busy neighborhood and still 20 minutes from my house, so a lot of what people decline is actually pretty good for me. If it's $5 I don't even bother to read it and if it's $20 I try to read it really really fast and see. LOL!

Last weekend I had a $47 from the airport that landed me 10 minutes from a bonus zone on the other side of the bay in about 40 minutes, and that zone is 20 minutes to home after hopping around getting bonuses on short beach trips for a couple hours before heading back. That's not a rare thing for other drivers to decline here. So, I guess it depends on what other drivers consider trash in your area. I kinda like it. No AR ding for letting it go away either.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> Oy I hope that's not how it works here or I never hit that AR. Reaching Gold with Lyft here in Tampa just isn't possible without devoting yourself to just gas money accepting trash rides for literally weeks. They're just not busy enough. Uber's at least twice as active. The ride info was the biggest reason I jumped to Uber and then the volume, but if I ever lost the trip info ... eesh.
> 
> Someone has to decline a trip first for it to go out to all nearby drivers on Radar. That's why you're seeing mostly trash and mostly at the airport. It's another driver's junk already. I've been lucky with it here because most Tampa drivers turn down long trips based on minutes rather than location kind of a matter of principle. Thanks to the bay a 30 minute trip can land me both in a busy neighborhood and still 20 minutes from my house, so a lot of what people decline is actually pretty good for me. If it's $5 I don't even bother to read it and if it's $20 I try to read it really really fast and see. LOL!
> 
> Last weekend I had a $47 from the airport that landed me 10 minutes from a bonus zone on the other side of the bay in about 40 minutes, and that zone is 20 minutes to home after hopping around getting bonuses on short beach trips for a couple hours before heading back. That's not a rare thing for other drivers to decline here. So, I guess it depends on what other drivers consider trash in your area. I kinda like it. No AR ding for letting it go away either.


Yea unfortunately that is how it is with Uber now..so because of that reason Lyft has become my main while Uber plays side chick all week. Achieving Gold status for Lyft is really easy here and the demand is as strong or stronger then Uber so I can filter out any ride under 20 minutes. Seeing trip direction makes it easy to grab a ride in the area you want to be in as well. Lyft also runs alot more promotions over here as well..I keep mainly UberEats on and grab an $20+ delivery so my days go very easy. Mostly longer profitable rides. I'm alot like you were I look forward to long rides because I can always work my way back home.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yes like added. A trip radar request just comes in as like an offer that multiple drivers see and whoever takes it first. Like I said though it's basically irrelevant. I only see trip radar offers at the airport for rides and only on UberEats orders. The requests are normally trash requests that no one wants though and the good ones are normally takin before you even get a chance to look at it.
> 
> We still get full trip info on rides but only if we except 5 out of the last 10 requests...if you are below 5 then they will keep you in the dark with trip info. I will lose it and gain it throughout the week since my AR is around 30%. It's very easy to lose though if your in a remote area and get 3 straight pings with 15+ minute pickups that you have to turn down.
> 
> I was able to reach Gold status with Lyft that gives me the ability to see the trip ETA and direction (ex- 26 minute trip northwest) without any punishment of AR which let's me filter through Lyft rides all week. I tend to do Lyft mostly now because of this. Much easier taking requests when you know where they are going.



If I understand you correctly you're saying that you get both radar pings and regular pings and they occur at random?

I don't think any other Radar market offers regular pings. I think they're Radar only.

Radar is more complicated in SD than the rest of the US because you have minimum pay requirements that are part of Prop 22 which means Uber probably wouldn't be able to lowball SD drivers as badly as they're doing to Florida and other drivers.

Can you post screenshots of some radar pings?

I do deliveries, not rideshare. There's no way I'm gonna put up with mapless pings that last for 4 seconds. Maps are vital for rideshare and even more so for delivery work. Without maps that show the destinations Uber would be able sneak in all sorts of crappy destinations such as bad apartment complexes, apartment buildings with zero parking, etc.

Unlike Doordash, when Uber sends Eats pings to drivers while they're doing an active delivery, NO maps are included in the pings, just the text. It's for this reason I seldom accept double orders when I'm doing a delivery. Uber loves to hide garbage deliveries in mapless pings.

"Full trip info" with strings attached such as 5/10 are as useful as mammaries on a bull.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> If I understand you correctly you're saying that you get both radar pings and regular pings and they occur at random?
> 
> I don't think any other Radar market offers regular pings. I think they're Radar only.
> 
> ...


This is what it looks like when it comes in. We still get regular requests as well but also trip radar requests. What I think radar requests are requests that no one wanted so they basically offer it to multiple drivers at once hoping someone will bite. I learned early that the requests were never good and I don't even bother to look if I get a radar ping. 

You can see by the the one I show you here it's a non tipping order then no one here would take unless you have no clue. Plenty of good requests coming out here for deliveries and rides.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I wait for these requests instead if I'm doing deliveries.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I wait for these requests instead if I'm doing deliveries.
> View attachment 659024


That's a unicorn for sure.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> This is what it looks like when it comes in. We still get regular requests as well but also trip radar requests. What I think radar requests are requests that no one wanted so they basically offer it to multiple drivers at once hoping someone will bite. I learned early that the requests were never good and I don't even bother to look if I get a radar ping.
> 
> You can see by the the one I show you here it's a non tipping order then no one here would take unless you have no clue. Plenty of good requests coming out here for deliveries and rides.
> View attachment 659022
> ...


In the vast majority of markets including mine it's not unusual for a 6.6 mile delivery with a $5.49 payout to INCLUDE a tip if there's a lot of drivers online. Uber, Doordash, and GH payouts are that bad.

The other night I received a 7.2 mile/25 minute ping for $3.75 and a 3.5 mile ping for $2.05. Obviously neither of them included a tip.

Like I said earlier I won't do Eats if they implement radar.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,000 to $3,000 a week driving for Uber.
> 
> I really just want to know how. By accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on?
> Driving only during the day only at night?
> ...


They drivers are probably working for Uber and spreading b.s. like they did during the prop 22 fight in California- Uber is a criminal enterprise- I work as an Uber driver part time- Los Angeles and other parts of the state- I’m gambling that Uber will be forced to recompense its drivers for cheating us all these years! I did win a lawsuit for $4000 against Uber and I’m trying to join other class actions. Uber drivers in UK are now employees of Uber- they are losing in California and hopefully they will be brought to justice soon.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,000 to $3,000 a week driving for Uber.
> 
> I really just want to know how. By accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on?
> Driving only during the day only at night?
> ...


Assuming the braggarts are telling the truth about their earnings, unless you drive in a unicorn market with much higher than average pay rates such as Seattle, it's virtually impossible to make 2-3k unless you SCREEN YOUR RIDES for destination.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lots of little fallacies add up to a big lie.

No, they aren't doing it every week.
Yes, they live in a cherry area that surges like clockwork.
No, they aren't all doing UberX.
Yes, some of them are abusing stimulants.
and...
Yes, some of them are lying their asses off.


----------



## Underpaid (Mar 26, 2019)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,000 to $3,000 a week driving for Uber.
> 
> I really just want to know how. By accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on?
> Driving only during the day only at night?
> ...


If there are drivers actually making that I expect they are doing XL or Black. Hustling my butt off as an X driver the best I could possibly do is 1500. I was doing 12 hr days on fridays and saturdays but the recent update just once again made earnings lower so now I have to drive 14 hrs instead of 12 to make the same amount.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,000 to $3,000 a week driving for Uber.
> 
> I really just want to know how. By accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on?
> Driving only during the day only at night?
> ...


I hope you understand ratings don’t mean a damn thing. most of the people here are mathematically challenged and are Bullshitting. Or they are trolls working for Uber to get on this site and see a bunch of stupid shit like that to make you believe it don’t they are trash


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

512Hasgonetohell said:


> I wouldn't ask this question as a driver with 8000 trips and 4.98 rating if they had not changed the pay model. since things are new I just want to know if anybody will honestly just tell the truth about their experience. the fact of the matter is my car is getting high on Miles and I keep seeing these postings from people making $2,000 to $3,000 a week driving for Uber.
> 
> I really just want to know how. By accepting all trips no matter what and leaving that feature on?
> Driving only during the day only at night?
> ...


When you're driving in a major city while driving 14 hours a day, you can hit $2500 easy lol. Really not hard at all. Just do this. Start driving at 4am finish at 6-7pm go home shower, eat then go to sleep and do the samething for 6 more days. The only hard part would be - not seeing or spending time with love ones. Eating trash on the go food. Sending your body to hell early from all that sitting in the car. Have no life etc etc etc lol. People who do this are nuts. But if you're a young person who has no family and wants to stack money to use towards a business or real estate then you should go all out and do it.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Houston you will average around 1200 a week.

Austin around 1500.

College Station around 1500.

Now that is fifty hours a week, but doing eighty hours a week you might make two to three thousand.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> All high earnings posts should include a big asterisk representing Covid and its accompanying driver shortage because the moment that shortage ends earnings will crash.


This may well be the most accurate thing posted here in a while. I share the sentiment! This gig is all about being an opportunist. I'm running hard while there's great money to be made in my area but I already see the signs of more drivers hitting the road.In the past when supply has exceeded demand I've just taken a break, no point in running around for 60 cents a mile.


----------

